

OVRLY – Overlaying images with CSS - Kristories
http://kristories.github.io/ovrly/

======
Kristories
Generate your own OVRLY with OVRLY Generator. It's easy!
[http://kristories.github.io/ovrly/generator/](http://kristories.github.io/ovrly/generator/)

------
Yizen
Nice effect, and well done, thank you.

